# Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a couple of new pics of our Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Beauty


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking snake with some amazing colors one it









One time I have held a kingsnkae in my hands and he just wouldn't stop moving, very active and attractive looking snakes, in my opinion


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great looking little guy


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome looking snake 
with great color


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i like they colours thats a great sneake


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the comments







He does have really nice colouration and with some help we finally measured him and he's 18" long.

Ries/jan : They are available here in Europe









Edit = adding link to site in Europe


----------

